# Hoyt vs win win



## Devaangg (Apr 20, 2018)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of the two brands for recurve ilf bows. What is better?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

both make great risers but win&win makes better limbs..


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

jmvargas said:


> ... but win&win makes better limbs..


I am not so sure of this statement nowadays. The lines are getting blurrier and blurrier. When I went from F7s to Quattros, I noticed a huge difference. When I went from Quattros to my current WiaWis One Foams, I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

In my personal experience:

In the past, pre Quattro Hoyt limbs = limbs that were nicely finished, stable, and a little bit on the slow side.

More currently, WinWin WiaWis NS limbs = stable, fast, maybe a tiny bit stacky at the clicker.

Most recently, Hoyt X-Tour Bamboo limbs = fast, stable, and noticeably the butter-smoothest limbs I've ever shot.


----------



## Boltsmyth (Nov 16, 2002)

Shoot both, love both... nothing has yet compared to my Hoyt Axis with FX limbs.


----------



## kosol_sol (Dec 30, 2016)

All bows matter!


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

kosol_sol said:


> All bows matter!


:wink:


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Hoyt are made in the USA......


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

SHPoet said:


> Hoyt are made in the USA......


Is that an advantage or disadvantage? I'm a capitalist so I believe in buying the best product wherever in the world it's made.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen more failures with Hoyts than I have W&Ws.

Not brand bashing, but I've seen several cracked risers, incorrectly milled risers, limbs twisted out of box, and limbs not even marked at the right draw weight out of box. While with W&W, I am yet to see a defective product. I'm sure some have happened somewhere, but I am yet to be a witness. 

On account of seeing my friends receive a number of defective products from Hoyt, I would rank W&W above them simply for better quality control. 

Just my humble observations. Both are great brands.


----------



## JByers (Jul 18, 2007)

Total agreement with rjbishop: I have had both defective Hoyt limbs and risers straight out of the box. Exploding cracked riser to ther face. No first hand knowledge of W&W.


----------



## monzerismael (May 1, 2018)

it depends on how you feel while you shoot , try both pick what u feel its good for you ,shoot like its part of your body, if you don't feel its good enough for u it won't shoot good as u want.


----------



## MTrainer (Oct 11, 2013)

Agree with that


----------



## MTrainer (Oct 11, 2013)

I did shoot all the 3 limbs and Agree with that


----------



## MTrainer (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoyt X-Tour Bamboo limbs = fast, stable, and noticeably the butter-smoothest limbs I've ever shot. That what IAM shooting now


----------

